# Would "Samoa Orange Metallic" work on a TT RS.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

What do you think would this colour look good on the TT RS. ???


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

That's a bit cool. I like it, looks slightly dusty but I reckon the RS could pull it off.


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

Hell yeah !! :twisted: :twisted:

looks good.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Very much so!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you buying a TT


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

I think that is the colour at Geneva this year. I didn't like it at all :?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Pete225 said:


> I think that is the colour at Geneva this year. I didn't like it at all :?


No that's *"Ipanema Brown"* totaly different colour.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I like that colour very much. So much so, if an RS was available in that colour, id order one


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> I like that colour very much. So much so, if an RS was available in that colour, id order one


You can have your RS in any colour you want ,at a price :wink:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

R5T said:


> Pete225 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that is the colour at Geneva this year. I didn't like it at all :?
> ...


Yes it was here in Geneva, in person one word came to mind Merde! My friends felt the same.


----------



## Boho (Jan 12, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > Pete225 said:
> ...


Orange on that backpack on the ground is closer to the OP imo :roll:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Boho said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > R5T said:
> ...


I was disappointed with the cars, the show this year all due to a crisis and political folly telling us what we should have battery hybrid operated!

The R8 Spyder was also a la Merde colour looks far worse in person.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

This colour seems more common


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> You can have your RS in any colour you want ,at a price :wink:


Oooo i know Andrew, i just meant if it was an optional colour, you know, one i didnt have to donate my other lung for


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

This works better than the all over Ipanema Brown on the TTRS, partly due to the black/carbon breaking it up

Ipanema is very much "Polished Turd" and looked hideous on a R8 Spyder I've seen.

I think the Samoa Orange does work, and reminds me of the copper/bronze colours seen on the Nissan Z and GT cars

Love this shot


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

A1 1.4TFSI S-Line in Samoa Orange.

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/paris-20 ... i/#3418814


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

its a very hard colour to pull off, its almost like driving a brown car. i think god can look good driving that colour, but jesus with his hair just cant.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> Are you buying a TT


£50 says no.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Not loving that colour at all :-( If I was going to have an orange car it would have to be a bright zingy orange.

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Having read various tests of the R8 GT I was wondering the very same thing. Think Solar looks better though.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## fuscobal (Jul 19, 2009)

Actually I think it looks quite nice !


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

that R8 GT looks the absolute nuts ! awesome.


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

I think the colour looks ok when clean but dirty not so good I reckon. Bring on Solar Orange


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm more Lambo Green, but I kinda like it. It looks like a caramelised orange so quite festive, but come summertime I don't think it would work...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## TTShocking (Jun 10, 2010)

R5T said:


>


Is it rear wheel drive thought it was quattro? the middle photo only the rears are spinning


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

If you launched it from zero all power will go to the rear wheels for a moment. :wink:


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

looks good, prefer Solar , like mine


----------



## Jonessey (Jul 20, 2011)

That's where erosional preference comes in. I luv the colour. Just need to win the lottery now!! :?


----------



## Jonessey (Jul 20, 2011)

Personal that was


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Still not seen it on a TT RS.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

another quality photo R5T


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Was pondering & Googling this very question.... Closest we'll ever get to know the answer to this... unless it's the MK3 RS launch colour









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

Or this one!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Bentley said:


> Or this one!


There's a sexy beast


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Ooooo what a lovely colour :mrgreen:


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)




----------

